
Show HN: Fntags – JavaScript Instead of HTML - narco_snow
https://narcolepticsnowman.github.io/fntags/
======
narco_snow
I've created this web ui framework where you write templates in javascript
instead of html or any other templating language. It's written in es6, so it
can be used directly in the browser.

The library is under 3kb when minified and gzipped, and around 9kb when
minified alone.

The api was largely inspired by functional components and state hooks in
react.

The dom is built directly by the tag functions, the tag functions are
effectively equivalent to html tags. There's no virtual dom or other
representations, and the dom is updated directly on state changes.

fntags provides the ability to bind any element to any state you have a handle
to.

If you're looking for something light weight for your next project, try it
out!

------
egfx
Looks cool. Congrats. Really like the name. Enyo did something like it but
this has state and is inspired by recent innovations like hooks as you
mention. I was wondering what this would be good for but now I have a good
idea. Get's down to the bare necessities and works directly on the DOM which I
like. Don't over engineer instead work on explaining what this could be good
for and the docs in general.

~~~
narco_snow
You nailed exactly what I was going for. Less fluff, just the nuts and bolts.

Thanks for the input and advice :)

------
stevemasta
I'm loving the documentation. It's way more fun to use than I expect and the
colors aren't terrible _cough_ React _cough_.

Docs look to be work in progress, but I like the simple API. No fluff, no
fuss. Just update on state and stop with the JSX hackery. Yes, please. I'm
game.

